# 16th Sep Invites -



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Team, Post your good news here


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

list is out?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

sachinm01 said:


> list is out?


in 2hrs


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> in 2hrs


any good news?


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*hi*

Hey!

Just to share, got my invite today. Applied on 22nd Aug with 70 points for 263312 ( one of the dreaded 6 occupations)

regards,
gsr1603


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just to share, got my invite today. Applied on 22nd Aug with 70 points for 263312 ( one of the dreaded 6 occupations)
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrads to ppl who got invites.anyone with 60?


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

got it .. 
60 points 
applied 14th Sept
Computer sys and netwk engineer ..


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

rakithaw said:


> got it ..
> 60 points
> applied 14th Sept
> Computer sys and netwk engineer ..


Congrads. All the very best.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

rakithaw said:


> got it ..
> 60 points
> applied 14th Sept
> Computer sys and netwk engineer ..


congratzzz , you are lucky since you are not belong to golden 6 occupations


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ccham said:


> congratzzz , you are lucky since you are not belong to golden 6 occupations


Yes. Anyone on 261313 with 60 here?


----------



## batrav2 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Got the invite*

Got d invite 65 points S/W engineer applied on 10th Augray2:


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm yahh .. hope u guys get through as well .. gud luk


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Yes. Anyone on 261313 with 60 here?


hi dear,

As i think there are no invitations for 60 point holders this time also but most of 65 point holders who lodge their EOI before last week of august must got invited.


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys, I submitted my EOI on the 26th of June. Its been almost 3 months.. sic.. 

261312..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

hariadya said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on the 26th of June. Its been almost 3 months.. sic..
> 
> 261312..


you may 60 point holder, you see that queue is up from 28 of may for 60 holders for 2613 so have to wait much more longer.


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

ccham said:


> you may 60 point holder, you see that queue is up from 28 of may for 60 holders for 2613 so have to wait much more longer.


Quite obvious, I am a 60 point holder and hence I am waiting..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

hariadya said:


> Quite obvious, I am a 60 point holder and hence I am waiting..


65 pointers queue also increasing still. so i think no hope for 60 point holders until next march or april.


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

got invitation....
applied in EOI 07-Sep-13

can any body tel; 
1- how long does it take for CO to be assigned?
2- how long does a CO take to ask for Med and PCC?
3- Do we need to show any bank statement as part of our immigration case? i have not seen any such requirement any where at official website.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think so, 65 points waited only 1 month an invitation..
Next march or april ceiling will be probably full.
I've lodged on 26th of June with 60 points hoping to get my Invite as a Christmas present, no later than that time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

How many points did you apply with?





hariadya said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on the 26th of June. Its been almost 3 months.. sic..
> 
> 261312..


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats all invites, plase those who not get invited,,submit your timelines,,so is easy to come to know how far invitation goes


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, Anybody got invitation with 60 pts. in ICT business analyst category? please share...











_Category: ICT BA (189)_ ; _ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013_; _IELTS:9,7,7,7_ ; _EOI:13Sep2013_ ; Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys, I Applied on 29th July and still didn't hear anything from my agent.
Telecom Engineer, Independent 65 Points..

any update ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Hello, Anybody got invitation with 60 pts. in ICT business analyst category? please share...


Hi ,

Dnt want to demotivate you but competition for system and business analysts are very tough. I dnt think with 60 points you stand a chance to receive invite this year coz there are lots of people who have applied with 65+ points and they will get preference over you.Quota is very limited for business and system analysts.

Try to figure some ways out to increase your total score or try for SS.Pls dnt take my comments in negative sense.

All the best.


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Dnt want to demotivate you but competition for system and business analysts are very tough. I dnt think with 60 points you stand a chance to receive invite this year coz there are lots of people who have applied with 65+ points and they will get preference over you.Quota is very limited for business and system analysts.
> 
> ...


Hi kmann,

Thanks for your wishes. Infact, I appreciate your candid and calculated opinion. As per today's scenarios I too am in double mind if it would make sense to wait for 189 (chances are feeble this year) or I opt for an SS (VIC or NSW that too out of Metropolis like Melbourne/ Sydney) knowing that it would limit my play ground for job search. But yes, I should take that decision ASAP before 261111 reaches its ceiling for the year. If I go for an SS, hopefully I will get a job sitting in India. your comments would be appreciated...

Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation:


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys, 
FYI 
16th Sept. invitation report is out on skillselect 

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

tikna said:


> Hi guys,
> FYI
> 16th Sept. invitation report is out on skillselect
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


according that report, most probably 60 point holders would be invited from October


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

tikna said:


> Hi guys,
> FYI
> 16th Sept. invitation report is out on skillselect
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


Hi friend,

Here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

*a rough calculation*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.
> 
> ...


The future round will definitely have cut off as 60. 
But if you calculate, Till Aug end 918 seats were filled.
in 2nd Sep round the ICT BA cut off was 75 and the seats reached to 929, inviting 11 people.
in 16th Sep round the cut off was 65 and the seats are now 998 = 69 invites.
That, I also guess would be the people waiting since May.

382 more seats remaining and when the cut off will be 60, I believe the count of ICT BA people in last 3 months will occupy all those 382. 

From this calculation, for the people from this month (and some of last month) with 60 points it will be really difficult to get invite this year.

Its very fast calculation though. We don't know the total count of ICT BA ppl in queue. 
They should definitely increase the ceiling for this category.


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

Shreyas said:


> They should definitely increase the ceiling for this category.


Hi Shreyas, 

Don't think they can increase the ceiling in this year. Ceiling will be reset next year in July. Also, not to forget that the government changed. Liberal proposed a tariff system (not sure how it works) which might be in favor of skilled labor. So, I think it might not be necessary that in the coming financial year (2014-2015) we will see this quota thing. It might fully get replaced with their new tariff system. 
Tony Abbot's first concern is the carbon tax which I believe will take a bit more time for him to get rid of. I believe next will be the immigration policy. Stop boats. Change the immigration plan.


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.
> 
> ...




Nice Analysis mate!!

Hope things turn this way for everyone who is waiting and who will be waiting.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello folks, again congrats to all who received invites. And any idea what my chances are now? Could I expect my invite on 7th or 21st Oct?

Also, best of luck to all who are waiting for the invites!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

The increase cealing wount happen, this nevr did i dont think ever will,, is already stated per year as per budget.

To the new list, when i think they do not invited equally till now, each invites months of 6 listed occupation goes differently, look like they invite as per need. When they have lot other important application lodged from SOL, they go first,,if not they fill up with these occupations...as this how it look now.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys, I have 65 points and applied as 2633 and not invited yet !
can you please advise!


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

when did u apply?
190/189?



Blaster said:


> Guys, I have 65 points and applied as 2633 and not invited yet !
> can you please advise!


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

189 Independent applied on 29th July


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	65	13/08/2013
6.04 pm
As per SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results for 2633, everybody till 13 Aug got invite with 65 points and above. Since you have applied on 29th July, you should have got invited in 16th Sep round, recheck your application. 



Blaster said:


> 189 Independent applied on 29th July


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks, again congrats to all who received invites. And any idea what my chances are now? Could I expect my invite on 7th or 21st Oct?
> 
> Also, best of luck to all who are waiting for the invites!



Hi amanda,

Well, as far as your case is concerned, i predict that you might be invited in next round that will happen on October. However, your chances are greater in second round of october. I have some reasons to elucidate my stance.

1. The last fellow who received invite on 16 September, has visa date of effect on 13/08/2013. So, people, who lodged EOI from then until 31 august with better scores such as 65/70/75 are your competitors. But, this number, i guess, is very minimal.

2. your occupation, i think, has 76 invites per round. So, number of 65 pointers will be less in next round making doors open for you to be invited.

3. For sure, holding 65 points will fetch an invitation in next round itself. But, in worst case, it will be on 21st October, 2013.

All the best!
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Blaster said:


> Guys, I have 65 points and applied as 2633 and not invited yet !
> can you please advise!


Hi Blaster,

I can't believe that you have not been invited so far as the last candidate received invite under 2633 in last round had the EOI visa date of effect of 13/08/2013 under 189 visa.

So, it's unbelievable that you didn't get any invite. Did you check both your EOI account and email?

What is your ANZSCO code?

I also applied for 263312 (telecom network engineer) profile on 28 august, 2013 with 65 points and hoping for invitation in next round.

Looking forward to hear from you,

Sathiya


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

Do we have anyone who has received invite from NSW on 16th Aug for 190 says admin role?.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi amanda,
> 
> Well, as far as your case is concerned, i predict that you might be invited in next round that will happen on October. However, your chances are greater in second round of october. I have some reasons to elucidate my stance.
> 
> ...


Hi Satiya,

Thanks for sharing your insight. Very positive words indeed. Hoping everything works out okay.

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you guys, I got my invite just now


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats Blaster, now blast.
how come u got invite now? on such an odd time? did u check ur mail now or your agent informed u now 



Blaster said:


> Thank you guys, I got my invite just now


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

rakithaw said:


> got it ..
> 60 points
> applied 14th Sept
> Computer sys and netwk engineer ..


DEAR,
i have same code like u..263111

i have 10 years expas in acs.

i got below 6 in eilts,hope to take soon 6 each.

can u suggest me which state is better??? in regards ielts


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

they definitely consider Nationality for invitation round


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> DEAR,
> i have same code like u..263111
> 
> i have 10 years expas in acs.
> ...


Dear gemaltu,

Unfortunately, you are not eligible as of now with your current IELTS scores. In fact, every state requires 6.5/7 bands in each section of IELTS examination to nominate a candidate for an occupation under 190 visa. Also, each occupation needs different IELTS scores as well.

If you could elaborate your points scores for various factors, it would be easy for us to direct you correctly. But, it's confirmed that you need to score at least 55 points or 60 points to lodge EOI under 190 and 189 visa respectively.

But, South australia, i think, needs only 6.5 bands in individual section. So, you can analyze each state's website and their IELTS criteria to get to know exact information.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jayptl said:


> they definitely consider Nationality for invitation round


Hello Jaypti,

I am sorry to say that You are barking up the wrong tree. Invitations are sent only based on the overall points scores held by the candidates and nationality factor does never influence the selection. 

However, Case officer takes so long to verify the candidates' background, especailly when they are from countries such as Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh etc. as they ensure that they will not give visa to any terrorists (Ha ha ha ha). One of my friends who is in Bangladesh got invite on December, 2012 and lodged Visa application in January, 2013 but did not get visa grant yet.

Hope you got it.

Sathiya


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Dnt want to demotivate you but competition for system and business analysts are very tough. I dnt think with 60 points you stand a chance to receive invite this year coz there are lots of people who have applied with 65+ points and they will get preference over you.Quota is very limited for business and system analysts.
> 
> ...


Hi Kmann,

Congratulations on your invite...
I have a couple of queries, 
One, I have lodged two EOIs, one for 189 (with 60pts) and second for 190 Victoria SS (with 65pts)...now would it be better to select SS option in my 189 EOI as well to improve the chances of 189 invite with 65 pts. (after SS selection)?

Second, I see in your signatures that you got a positive feedback and an invite from Victoria within a week, though as per Victoria's website it takes around 12 weeks to process the application.

Thanks for your reply.



Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Hi Kmann,
> 
> Congratulations on your invite...
> I have a couple of queries,
> ...


Your points for 189 will remain 60 only even if you select 190 option in your 189 EOI. It will add upto 65 only for 190. As soon as you get state sponsorship approval from Victoria you will get invitation to aply for the VISA.

Yes, you are right they take around 12 weeks but since my occupation falls in one of the 6 golden occupation groups they processed it on priority basis.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Your points for 189 will remain 60 only even if you select 190 option in your 189 EOI. It will add upto 65 only for 190. As soon as you get state sponsorship approval from Victoria you will get invitation to aply for the VISA.
> 
> Yes, you are right they take around 12 weeks but since my occupation falls in one of the 6 golden occupation groups they processed it on priority basis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Okay and May I ask what all Occupation falls under these 6 golden group? Mine is 261111 (ICT Business analyst) and not sure if it falls under that.

Thanks...


Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Okay and May I ask what all Occupation falls under these 6 golden group? Mine is 261111 (ICT Business analyst) and not sure if it falls under that.
> 
> Thanks...


Infact I am under one of them (261111- ICT Business analyst). Hopefully will get the invitation soon then  :fingerscrossed:

thanks for this information ...

Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation::fingerscrossed


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Okay and May I ask what all Occupation falls under these 6 golden group? Mine is 261111 (ICT Business analyst) and not sure if it falls under that.
> 
> Thanks...


Infact I am under one of them (261111- ICT Business analyst). Hopefully will get the invitation soon then  :fingerscrossed:

thanks for this information ...

Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation::fingerscrossed


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Infact I am under one of them (261111- ICT Business analyst). Hopefully will get the invitation soon then  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> thanks for this information ...
> 
> Category: ICT BA (189) ; ACS: +ve recd. 11Sep2013; IELTS:9,7,7,7 ; EOI:13Sep2013 ; Invitation::fingerscrossed


Have u applied for State sponsorship of Victoria ??


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Okay and May I ask what all Occupation falls under these 6 golden group? Mine is 261111 (ICT Business analyst) and not sure if it falls under that.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> ...


Yes u r right, it falls under one of the 6 golden occupation groups


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Have u applied for State sponsorship of Victoria ??


Yes ,I've applied for VIC SS today and if it goes like your way I will soon get a positive response hopefully.


Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Yes ,I've applied for VIC SS today and if it goes like your way I will soon get a positive response hopefully.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I wish u get ur approval soon  All the best bro :rockon:


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> I wish u get ur approval soon  All the best bro :rockon:


Thanks a ton for your wishes...very valuable ......


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

No comments since last few days. Does that mean no ICT BA around here who got invite in 7th Oct round?


----------

